# Le temperature: faranno o ci saranno 15 gradi?



## monibella

Conosco soltanto la frase "Le temperature saranoin diminuzione", pero per esprimere i gradi di temperatura? si usa il verbo fare? cioe "faranno 15 gradi di temperatura?"Grazie


----------



## catrafuse

monibella said:


> Conosco soltanto la frase "Le temperature saranoin diminuzione", pero per esprimere i gradi di temperatura? si usa il verbo fare? cioe "faranno 15 gradi di temperatura?"Grazie



Ciao Monibella,

io preferisco dire "domani ci saranno 15 gradi", ma ho sentito usare anche la forma con il verbo fare.


----------



## infinite sadness

C'è anche la forma in terza persona: "domani farà 15 gradi". Vi risulta corretta? io l'ho sentita alcune volte.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> C'è anche la forma in terza persona: "domani farà 15 gradi". Vi risulta corretta? io l'ho sentita alcune volte.


 
Secondo me sì, perché non sono _i gradi_ che "_faranno_" qualunque cosa. Qui il verbo fare ha piuttosto un senso impersonale (come succede nel caso di piove, nevica, fa vento  ...).


----------



## monibella

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## chiarel

Io direi: domani la temperatura sarà di 15 gradi.


----------



## Fersel

Si può usare anche una forma passiva:

"per domani sono previsti 15 gradi"


----------



## parriparri

ci saranno dodici gradi
La temperatura sarà di dodici gradi
Sono previsti dodici gradi

Ma faranno dodici gradi o farà dodici gradi non l'ho mai sentito!


----------



## Caroline35

monibella said:


> Conosco soltanto la frase "Le temperature saranoin diminuzione", pero per esprimere i gradi di temperatura? si usa il verbo fare? cioe "faranno 15 gradi di temperatura?"Grazie


 

io preferisco dire *ci saranno 15 gradi* , però non è sbagliato dire *faranno 15 gradi.*


----------



## Caroline35

Io preferisco dire *ci saranno 15 gradi,* però non è sbagliato dire *faranno 15 gradi.*


----------



## ALEX1981X

"Faranno" anche a me non suona sbagliato ma attendo conferma


----------



## chiarel

A me la forma "faranno 15 gradi" non sembra molto corretta. Quale sarebbe il soggetto di faranno? Io la eviterei assolutamente.


----------



## francisgranada

Ritornerei un po' alla domanda di Infinite: 



infinite sadness said:


> C'è anche la forma in terza persona: "domani farà 15 gradi". Vi risulta corretta? io l'ho sentita alcune volte.


 
Ho risposto solo io (il meno competente di tutti quanti ... ). Cosa ne dite?


----------



## chiarel

francisgranada said:


> Non sono _i gradi_ che "_faranno_" qualunque cosa. Qui il verbo fare ha piuttosto un senso impersonale (come succede nel caso di piove, nevica, fa vento  ...).


Secondo me Francis ha ragione, è sicuramente più corretta la forma impersonale che la terza persona plurale. Ma avendo a disposizione tutta una scelta di modi alternativi (parriparri ne ha indicati alcuni) io eviterei il "fare", che comunque tanto bello non è.


----------



## Caroline35

Per me si può dire sia faranno 30 gradi che ci saranno 30 gradi, ma non farà 30 gradi, che secondo me in taliano è sbagliato.


----------



## R0BERT

Fersel said:


> Si può usare anche una forma passiva:
> 
> "per domani sono previsti 15 gradi"



anche io userei questa forma considerando anche la correttezza parlando di previsione.


----------



## francisgranada

Proviamo a mettere la frase in questione al presente per evitare aspetti stilistici ecc.. Ecco le combinazioni:

1. Oggi sono 15 gradi
2. Oggi ci sono 15 gradi
3. Oggi fa 15 gradi
4. Oggi fanno 15 gradi

Quali vi suonano bene?


----------



## R0BERT

francisgranada said:


> Proviamo a mettere la frase in questione al presente per evitare aspetti stilistici ecc.. Ecco le combinazioni:
> 
> 1. Oggi sono 15 gradi
> 2. Oggi ci sono 15 gradi
> 3. Oggi fa 15 gradi
> 4. Oggi fanno 15 gradi
> 
> Quali vi suonano bene?



Oggi fa 15 gradi.


----------



## Fersel

Oggi ci sono 15 gradi. 
Le altre non mi sembrano molto corrette.


----------



## Fersel

Il vero "fare" viene usato soprattutto per espressioni più generiche, come ad esempio:

Oggi fa caldo / oggi fa freddo


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Proviamo a mettere la frase in questione al presente per evitare aspetti stilistici ecc.. Ecco le combinazioni:
> 
> 1. Oggi sono 15 gradi
> 2. Oggi ci sono 15 gradi
> 3. Oggi fa 15 gradi
> 4. Oggi fanno 15 gradi
> 
> Quali vi suonano bene?


 
Solo la 2.


----------



## Caroline35

Montesacro said:


> Solo la 2.


 
 Ci saranno 15 gradi, è la risposta giusta


----------

